# Ink-jet vs. Laser printer...



## karolina (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I have a question regarding printers... What kind of printer should I have when printing an image onto transparency film (for screen burning)? According to screen printing videos, laser printers work best. I already have an ink-jet, and just need to get the transparency film to get things going... The film seems very expensive, so before buying it, I am considering exchanging my printer for a laser version. Please share your expert advise, thank you in advance! Appreciate it...


----------



## karolina (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

How are you? Thank you so much for your advise... Sounds like the laser is a better choice. I have an ink-jet, but worry that it will not print black enough on transparency film. It looks a little gray when I hold it up (on plain paper). Hate to buy a whole box just to try one sample... I am considering getting a used laser printer, does that sound like a better solution? Thanks again!!! Have a great day.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

karolina said:


> Hello,
> Sounds like the laser is a better choice. I have an ink-jet, but worry that it will not print black enough on transparency film. It looks a little gray when I hold it up (on plain paper). Hate to buy a whole box just to try one sample... I am considering getting a used laser printer, does that sound like a better solution? Thanks again!!! Have a great day.


I wouldn't go out and buy a laser simply for printing transparencies. I use a standard HP inkjet for my transparencies and it works fine. I change the quality setting on it to Best and print. Worse case is putting the transparency through twice for a double coat on ink. 

There are also some sprays on the market that will darken the ink. Can of that is cheaper than buying a new laser.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

splathead said:


> There are also some sprays on the market that will darken the ink. Can of that is cheaper than buying a new laser.


What is the spray called? Also, how does this solve the issue of printing halftones with an inkjet? is it possible?


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

You can print halftones on an inkjet. It's not nearly as big a deal as software marketers would have you believe.

Laser printers were the standard for years, because they print halftones and they print dark.

However, the film shrinks the _slightest_ bit from the heat of the printer, which isn't a big deal, unless you need perfect registration, then it can be troublesome. You can pre-shrink the films though, so it's no an issue.

Both have their ups and downs, neither are perfect, but really, there's no real advantage or disadvantage to either. Use what you got, I'd say.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

You actually have to be careful when buying laser jet printers too, epsecially for fine detail and halftone. Laser printers have to heat the paper to fuse the ink to it, an inkjet just lays ink down on top. With this heating process, the laser could possibly cause the transparency to bend and warp.

I use a simple $100 HP inkjet printer, and I run my transparencies twice through the machine and have never had a problem. Every now and then it may load the paper crooked the second time, but that's very very very rare.

As far as halftones, I haven't screeprinted any halftone artwork, but I have printed it from my HP and it looks great! Can't wait to give it a try~


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've used a basic Epson C88 and 1400 series printers with Ryonet R-Film Waterproof film with great results. The film is only like $110 for 100 sheets of 11"x17" film and like $52 for 100 sheets of 8.5"x11" from www.silkscreensupplies.com (forum sponsor). I get great images using Best Photo / Glossy Photo Paper settings.

No need to buy an expensive laser printer in my opinion if you already have an inkjet printer. If you want to do halftones, check out GhostScript (search forum for info). You can avoid having to buy an expensive RIP software as well.

Good Luck!!


----------

